# Blind Handling Seminar with Chris Ledford



## Sue Westlake (May 8, 2005)

Want to be a better handler on blinds?
This 2-day seminar is for you.

WWOA presents Chris Ledford in a 2-day seminar in Buckhead, GA at 
Wild Wind Kennels on Feb 4 and 5, 2006

Day 1: Land blinds, training vs running a blind at a trial, problems
Day 2: Water blinds: everything you need to know

Delicious lunches and a Southern style bar-b-que on Saturday night are included in the $250 seminar fee.

For more information, email Sue Westlake at [email protected] or call 207-685-4510.

Space is limited to 30 participants.


(A block of hotel rooms will be reserved for participants at a nearby hotel at a reduced rate for Friday and Saturday nights.)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I've watched Chris at a couple Nationals and i've judged him... he's an excellent handler! This should be a great seminar.

SM


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Bad weekend for me or I'd be there! :evil: I've tried to get Chris to do this up north in the summer, now I have leverage! :lol: 
Jeff


----------



## KJB (Jul 1, 2003)

Any RTF'ers going?


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I'll be there.

Buck


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*seminar*

Me, too.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ledford Blind Seminar*

Becky and Buck,

Any discussion sharing from the seminar? I spoke with Sue W. yesterday and she said she learned a ton. What did you folks learn? :?:


----------

